# JD Model R ground driven manure spreader help!



## CrookedFootRanch (Mar 4, 2020)

Hello,

First time posting guys, so if I need additional information please let me know and I’ll correct the issue!

I have the above mentioned manure spreader. It worked fine the last time I used it and put it away, however now the chain that moves the manure into the beaters is no longer moving. 

When I engage the lever and drive I can hear it making the “tinking” sound while moving. The sprocket that’s moves the chain is not moving though. I have no idea what is wrong at this point. I have greased everything again just in case. Not sure where to go from here. 

Any help or experience would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Crooked Foot, welcome to the tractor forum.

We have a man that visits this site occasionally.....sells used spreader parts on the internet. Uses the handle 'lazyd' handle on this forum. He has 13 model R's in stock. You can contact him at [email protected]


----------



## CrookedFootRanch (Mar 4, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Crooked Foot, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> We have a man that visits this site occasionally.....sells used spreader parts on the internet. Uses the handle 'lazyd' handle on this forum. He has 13 model R's in stock. You can contact him at [email protected]



Thank you so much! I will get in touch with him!


----------

